# xpod mp3 player problem



## obhai (Feb 4, 2012)

Sir I have xpod mp3 player. But it is giving its software problem. As I turned on it, it held on "Starting" and after this there is no response from it.
Please solve my problem at your earliest please.
Thanks


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Never heard of a device called "xpod". Maybe there's a way to reset it, but you'd have to either look in the manual for it or post detailed make and model information so we can try to find a manual online.


----------

